# New Era CAI



## roadracer (Oct 31, 2004)

Has anyone changed to this CAI Http://www.neweraperformanceparts.com
With a pickup of 17 horsepower and 18 foot lbs of torque at the rear wheels for $200 this could be a good value. I may try it on my wife A4.


----------



## Goat666 (Oct 3, 2004)

let us know if you try this product. looks like a quality piece.


----------



## gto04 (Jan 28, 2005)

I have one , it looks awesome and I could hear and feel the difference . Top quality piece in my opinion .


----------



## BRIAN P. EWING (Aug 7, 2004)

I was just informed mine was shipped today after some production problems....can't wait to get it on.


----------



## roadracer (Oct 31, 2004)

I decided to order it myself. It say's they are in stock so I should get it this week. I'll let you know how I like it.


----------



## Goat666 (Oct 3, 2004)

thanks roadracer, i'd appreciate it.


----------



## ITLXLR8 (Feb 6, 2005)

I just ordered one too. It looks really nice on their website. I hope it lives up to the advertised claims.


----------



## ArmyRctr04GTO (Oct 31, 2004)

How does this one stack up to the K&N CAI? Seems like for $40 more dollars and an estimated 26 more hp rather than 17 I would go with the K&N. Just curious.


----------



## roadracer (Oct 31, 2004)

I haven't seen real K&N dyno figures. They say up to 25 more HP, but do not even guess at torque. I know that dyno figures really do'nt mean that much anyway, but I like the increase in torque and HP that the New Era showed over the stock goat. I'll let you know what I think when I get it. It should arrive Thursday or Friday.


----------



## SasdawgGTO (Nov 10, 2004)

Just ordered mine a few days before i saw it posted here, looks like a quality piece. Ne one have ne on hand experience with it? Id like to know a little more. Im planning on having it installed by next week. Hopefully it works as well as it looks and says it will.


----------



## SasdawgGTO (Nov 10, 2004)

Also just wondering if anyone can advise me what a price range for install on that is gonna cost me, I would do it myself but am very strapped for time these days.  
If anyone knows id love to hear it.! :cool


----------



## tha joker (Feb 10, 2005)

sas i would charge ya 20 bux but im in fairfield


----------



## Joey Waid (Oct 28, 2004)

SasdawgGTO said:


> Also just wondering if anyone can advise me what a price range for install on that is gonna cost me, I would do it myself but am very strapped for time these days.
> If anyone knows id love to hear it.! :cool


I got mine 2 days ago, it took 45 mins. I cant belive you cant scrape up 45 mins.Thats including throttle body bypass.


----------



## roadracer (Oct 31, 2004)

I got mine yesterday 3 days after ordering. The weather is terrible today, but I braved it and installed the CAI in 30 mins with only a screewdriver. I put the unit on my M6 to compare it with the K&N CAI. I can't tell a difference. The car has the same grunt as with the K&N. There may be a difference in torque though. I seem to be hazing the tires shifting into 2nd without trying to. There is a little more flex in the New Era CAI than I like, so I may make a bracket for some rigidity. All in all I think it is a good buy for the money and I would do it again.


----------



## SasdawgGTO (Nov 10, 2004)

yea , i just realized how dumb it was to have it installed hen it arrived and decided to do it myself earlier today, took me about 45 minutes. Not too much, work, and i had the extra time on hand so i figured id save some $$$$. 
SasDawgGTO


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Just a heads up, if New Era doesn't have a cai in stock call me, I'm a dealer for them and I stock these kits at the same price as theirs (199.95). PM me if your interested and please pass the word to the other forums!!!
Steve A.
[email protected]
817.589.3316
Thanks a lot!!!! :cheers


----------



## gto04 (Jan 28, 2005)

I can really feel the difference with the New Era Intake , not to mention I have never seen an intake system made with such high quality components , best $199 I ever spent !!!!


----------



## rollins215 (Sep 19, 2004)

Does anyone know what that Chevy is on the main page of New Era's website is? It's rather intriguing looking. Is it a concept or some kind of modification of an existing car like what that one guy is doing with new GTO's?


----------



## badtmpdgoat (Nov 9, 2004)

07 camaro


----------



## rollins215 (Sep 19, 2004)

badtmpdgoat said:


> 07 camaro


That's pretty cool looking, I wonder how likely it is that it will actually happen? I'll have to do some Google research.


----------

